# Resignation & thanks



## kmpowell

All,

This evening I have offered my resignation as a TTF moderator. 

I have resigned due to a number of reasons that have increasingly become apparent/worse over the past 6-12 months - but I would like to state that it was 100% *my* decision.

I know I can be controversial, but at the end of the day I have had nothing but the best interests of the forum in mind with every moderating decision I have made, and I would like to thank everybody who has supported me.

As soon as Jae picks up my request via PM, I will be back to being a regular user, so please divert any requests for help or assistance to the other mods.

Cheers
Kevin


----------



## BAMTT

Shame I've always liked your 'Moding' and I've no doubt the effort you put in will be missed.

oh well at least you will say what you really mean now  :wink: [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Tony


----------



## NaughTTy

Thanks for all your hard work Kev.

I can imagine it being a pretty thankless task and your skin must be way thicker than mine :wink:

Enjoy the freedom


----------



## Private Prozac

Well done kmp for the time you've given for such a thankless task.

I'm sure that sometimes you've had to bite your tongue, (although it has rarely shown), so I look forward to seeing the unleashed version! 

Watch out all you chavs and incompetant txt speeekars!

The Pope can rest in peace now Kev. :wink:


----------



## KenTT

NaughTTy said:


> Thanks for all your hard work Kev.
> 
> I can imagine it being a pretty thankless task and your skin must be way thicker than mine :wink:
> 
> Enjoy the freedom


What he said.

Enjoy your retirement :wink:


----------



## Dotti

:?


----------



## scott28tt

Thanks for the moderation, it's been emotional


----------



## Philr

Kevin

I have only been a member for a short time but have appreciated your input.

Your job looks like a pain in the ar$e from time to time, thanks and enjoy being a regular member.


----------



## John C

Happy retirement, thanks for all the modding!

Enjoy your gift........


----------



## Dr_Parmar

enjoy your retirement buddy.


----------



## scoTTy

It's enlightening once done. Well done for your time as a mod.

You certainly made the effort even if I didn't agree with 100% of what you did :roll: :wink:

Maybe as ex-mods we should compare notes 8)


----------



## jampott

Nice to see how regularly Jae checks his IM...


----------



## jampott

Still not read it then... :lol:


----------



## jampott

Nice work, Jae...


----------



## ronin

Fairplay for doing it for so long - well done


----------

